# Anti-Virus For Safe Mode



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Because Bitdefender 10 Doesnt work in safe mode, For Windows Vista or Windows XP, Can I install a Anti-Virus on my external HDD or write it to a CD so i can run it in safe mode or not?

Thanks,

Jay.:wave:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks like you can run it from command prompt in safe mode:

http://forum.bitdefender.com/index.php?showtopic=908


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Tetonbob,

Could you please tell me which Anti Virus you recommend (I Have read the "What Do I Need?") And Can you please tell me what antivirus program you have and other security programs?

Thank You Jay.:wave:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

The best antivirus is one that's installed, active and up to date.

Have a look here:

http://www.av-comparatives.org/

BitDefender rated pretty high there. If you like it, keep it, but you have to keep the subscription updated.

I use NOD32 on one machine, Avast on another, AntiVir on yet another....I tend to not get infected, though, unless it's intentional in a test environment. 

I also use SpywareBlaster, SpywareGuard, IE-Spyad and a hosts file.

Ad-Aware SE (don't really like 2007), Spybot Search and Destroy are also installed, but they never find much.


----------

